# Kelly Controlls



## RogerK (Dec 20, 2011)

I wondered what others think of Kelly Controllers? I've had 3 so far (and a spare). The first one ran my MG conversion for a couple years and went out. I bought a replcement and it went out when I connected it wrong (I don't think it should have). I sent both of these back and got a replacement for one, and paid for an upgrade on another. One of them now runs my converted Goldwing. Seems to run fine. I still have the new larger one (130v, 800A) available in case anybody is looking. 
Roger


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

RogerK said:


> I wondered what others think of Kelly Controllers? I've had 3 so far (and a spare). The first one ran my MG conversion for a couple years and went out. I bought a replcement and it went out when I connected it wrong (I don't think it should have). I sent both of these back and got a replacement for one, and paid for an upgrade on another. One of them now runs my converted Goldwing. Seems to run fine. I still have the new larger one (130v, 800A) available in case anybody is looking.
> Roger


They have a poor reputation. Search this board and you can find more bad things than good.


----------



## smpavlik (Mar 28, 2011)

major said:


> They have a poor reputation.


You are very polite 

After my bad experience with the company I can say #&@^#@##^# !!! 
But good thing is they pushed me to make my own controller, but this is a separate story.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Mine are going great
Im putting both KHB14601 into the R1 for this years eFXC race season.
I think they are a good product


----------



## Jozzer (Mar 29, 2009)

QC and support isn't getting better with time..


----------



## gunnarhs (Apr 24, 2012)

RogerK said:


> I wondered what others think of Kelly Controllers? I've had 3 so far (and a spare). The first one ran my MG conversion for a couple years and went out. I bought a replcement and it went out when I connected it wrong (I don't think it should have). I sent both of these back and got a replacement for one, and paid for an upgrade on another. One of them now runs my converted Goldwing. Seems to run fine. I still have the new larger one (130v, 800A) available in case anybody is looking.
> Roger


Hi, I have used their SepEx controllers (KDC and HSE). What I like most with Kelly is the configuration Software and the easy configuration. 
In case of the performance of the controller itself, you have to look at their continous rating to match your requirements. Kelly's support in my case has also been very good. I would say you get what you pay for.


----------



## Semper Vivus (Apr 13, 2011)

gunnarhs said:


> Hi, I have used their SepEx controllers (KDC and HSE). What I like most with Kelly is the configuration Software and the easy configuration.
> In case of the performance of the controller itself, you have to look at their continous rating to match your requirements. Kelly's support in my case has also been very good. I would say you get what you pay for.


Hello,
I also had a look at the Kelly controllers (HSE SepEX).
I also read that you have to look at the continous ratings. But what does that mean exactly (to all who had used that controllers already)?
If I buy a 300A cont. / 1000A peak controller it would never handle that 300A continous...ok. But what is about the peak rating...what about cooling? Any experiences?

Many thanks
Tom


----------



## gunnarhs (Apr 24, 2012)

Semper Vivus said:


> Hello,
> I also had a look at the Kelly controllers (HSE SepEX).
> I also read that you have to look at the continous ratings. But what does that mean exactly (to all who had used that controllers already)?
> If I buy a 300A cont. / 1000A peak controller it would never handle that 300A continous...ok. But what is about the peak rating...what about cooling? Any experiences?
> ...


The main issue with the continous rating (and that is not only Kelly) is the battery side current. 
For me at least I want to see the continious rating applying on the battery side (where the voltage is "continious")
(meaning that on motor side it can be much higher, depending on motor speed, remember power is P = U*I on both sides). 
With the HSE SepEx 144V 1000A max I would assume that you could draw 250A/450A continious battery/motorside and you could go upp to 900A motor-side for 10 -20 seconds (low motor speed/voltage).
Liquid cooling always helps but not so much with the peak current (cooling is usually to slow)
It is a good rule to assume the total continious power P=U*I to be lower than 40kW with Kelly when not liquid cooling.
Meaning when having voltage 130V on batteries, max continious current will not exceed 300A battery side. 
On motor side when motor is at 100V, continous current is not more than 400A.
Power is what counts, not Amperage!!


----------



## Semper Vivus (Apr 13, 2011)

gunnarhs said:


> The main issue with the continous rating (and that is not only Kelly) is the battery side current.
> For me at least I want to see the continious rating applying on the battery side (where the voltage is "continious")
> (meaning that on motor side it can be much higher, depending on motor speed, remember power is P = U*I on both sides).
> With the HSE SepEx 144V 1000A max I would assume that you could draw 250A/450A continious battery/motorside and you could go upp to 900A motor-side for 10 -20 seconds (low motor speed/voltage).
> ...


Thank you!
Do you know how Kelly controlls the field current in their SepEx controllers?
If I order one, I have to give them the field current and in the software I'm able to set the max. field current. I think this setting limits just the max. current set by Kelly while ordering?
But what is about a kind of field map? Does Kelly supply the field with a constant current?

Many thanks
Tom


----------



## gunnarhs (Apr 24, 2012)

> Do you know how Kelly controlls the field current in their SepEx controllers?





> But what is about a kind of field map? Does Kelly supply the field with a constant current?


They offer you two possibilities (in KDC and KDZ at least, HSE has issues with voltage control), Current and Voltage control. 
These are fixed values though with software.
To use a varable field value you have to provide it yourself by a outer field control. 
This is best to do by setting the field control in Voltage mode and setting the (maximal) Voltage = MaxMotorFieldCurrent * MotorFieldResistance 
The current can be controlled by a varistor (variable resistor) or external PWM. Note that resistor must hold Power P = R*I*I (R in Ohms, I in A).
So if field current is higher than 5A, a PWM is necessary.



> If I order one, I have to give them the field current and in the software I'm able to set the max. field current. I think this setting limits just the max. current set by Kelly while ordering?


Yes , they just want to know the max current in the field (size of field wires and current protection).
You can change that later in software for LOWER value
Be aware though that the minimal current can not be less than 4A in HSE (KDC /KDZ allows 2A). Some controllers break, other shut off.


----------

